# Giving away a free copy of Halloween II on Bluray



## Crunch (Oct 23, 2008)

How will you choose who it goes too?


----------



## adam (Aug 1, 2008)

It will be random! When someone comments on the blog post in the URL I posted, someone will be chosen from the list. Write down names on paper, and draw one out!


----------

